# Consultations 88321



## MaryG215 (Jan 19, 2011)

I need your assistance/experience with billing for 88321's.  Our dermatopathologists bill these consultation codes when a slide is sent to them for their "second" opinion.  Some insurance companies are stating they will only pay for one 88321.  Our argument is that the slides are from distinct, separate lesions and should not be billed as one 88321.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  Thank you


----------

